

Ten Startup Tips From Amazon Founder, Jeff Bezos - barumrho
http://infochachkie.com/10tips-bezos/

======
earplug
Yea those are great, sorta reminds me of this from 2005:

<http://evhead.com/2005/11/ten-rules-for-web-startups.asp>

*BTW, you should note that this list is circa 2004 in the title :)

